# Suck it up! , to suck it up



## dri-dri

Hey guys!

How do you say "Suck it up", in French?  As in to suck something up with a vacuum cleaner.  I don't think just using _sucer_ would work.  How do you get that sense of _up_? 

[…]

Thanks!


----------



## prêt-à-penser

*suck it up* is also an idiom used in the world of sports, that means something like: you are now under pressure, now you have to perform.

tough to think of an equivalent in French, if I had to quickly it would be  "bat le plein,  c'est à ton tour"  though it doesn't really convey the idea of overcoming an obstacle.


----------



## dri-dri

yep! you're right.  Or it can just mean "Get over it!" as in, stop whining about something and Just do it!


----------



## Quake 3

Je n'allais pas créer un nouveau sujet pour "*Suck it up!*" puisqu'il en existe déjà deux, et j'ai beau avoir bien tout lu ce qui a été dit, l'équivalent français de cette expression, lorsqu'il s'agit de peine, de tristesse, d'événement difficile à affronter mais qu'il faut pourtant surmonter, etc..., n'a pas été trouvé.
Quelqu'un a bien parlé de "savoir avaler des couleuvres", c'est la bonne voie, mais maintenant, en anglais, lorsque quelqu'un dit d'un ton sarcastique "*Suck it up!*" en prenant en dérision la souffrance morale de quelqu'un, comment traduit-on cela en français?


----------



## Zhorg

pourrait-on traduire par "l'avoir en travers de la gorge" ?


----------



## gliamo

Il n'y a probablement pas d'équivalent direct; il faudra trouver une tournure en fonction du contexte.


----------



## Quake 3

Seems complicated.
In the game Quake III Arena, when a player says that he is depressed/in despair/sad/unhappy/disappointed, another player can then tell him "*Suck it up!*". No matter the reason of his sadness, the player obvioulsly pokes fun at him when telling him to suck it up.
With this (vast) context, could youtranslate it or is it still too hard to have a proper translatation?


----------



## gliamo

Peut-être "Arrête de pleurer/chialer!"


----------



## boterham

Quake 3 said:


> Seems complicated.
> In the game Quake III Arena, when a player says that he is depressed/in despair/sad/unhappy/disappointed, another player can then tell him "*Suck it up!*". No matter the reason of his sadness, the player obvioulsly pokes fun at him when telling him to suck it up.
> With this (vast) context, could youtranslate it or is it still too hard to have a proper translatation?


 
Ravale ta tristesse et bouge-toi !
??


----------



## Tweety20

Reprends toi , réagis! ??


----------



## tchinga

c'est un peu vulgaire mais c'est tout à fait l'idée:
*Sors toi les doigts!* (sous entendu du cul...)


----------



## Octave

"Secoue-toi", "Secouez-vous" ?


----------



## tisil20

et que dites vous de "haut les coeurs!"


----------



## issiboll

how would you express the words in bold; 

_Everybody was tired but we had a long journey ahead of us, so we had *to suck it up*/*gather our strenghts*. _

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Un simple F.

Hello,

Veux-tu exprimer les deux idées, ou bien uniquement l'une des deux ?

Je pense que l'on pourrait dire :
"Nous étions tous fatigués, mais un long voyage nous attendait, il a donc fallu rassembler toutes nos forces."

Ou dans un style moins élevé, pour faire ressortir le "suck it up" (qui est plutôt vulgaire si ma mémoire est bonne) :
"On était tous crevés, mais un long voyage nous attendait, donc on a du se taire et endurer."

J'espère avoir pu aider


----------



## Anggun666

et pourquoi pas "mets ton mouchoir par-dessus !" ?


----------



## PedritoK8

Je sais, il y a déja quatre sujets sur l'expression, mais les réponses sont (vraiment) très variables et je n'ai trouvé mon bonheur dans aucune.

Le contexte : Une petit village située dans un eden voit affluer toute un flot de réfugiés suite à une catastrophe très importante et prend plutot mal la chose. Un responsable du gouvernement fait ce commentaire :

"The town had to suck it up like everyone else, not that there was anything to suck up other than knowing that a load of strangers had moved in at the far end of the damn island."

Ma proposition qui ne me convainc guère : "Le village devait surmonter tout cela comme tout le monde[…]"
Alors, j'ai bon?


----------



## RuK

Maybe "Le village a dû subir comme tout le monde, sauf que subir est un bien grand mot, ça se résumait à savoir" etc


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Cet idiom pose des problèmes à chacun, et une fois de plus, le contexte offre des possibilités multiples.
En voici une autre, assez proche de la VO , si je puis dire  "Encaisse (et secoue-toi, ou bouge !)"


----------



## PCM (Seattle)

"Suck it up!" is a commonly used (American?) colloquial expression meaning "Stop complaining and cope with it." I _believe _I recall reading "Assume !" -- French verb "assumer," second person imperative -- used in just this sense in a French cartoon, possibly by Claire Bretécher. 

Is "Assume ! / Assumez !" in fact equivalent to "Suck it up!"? If so, is it as commonly used and widely understood? Or is it limited to a certain subset or generation of speakers (as I suspect "Deal!" as short for "Deal with it!" will prove to be)? 

My memory is fuzzy, so I appreciate any original input on this. […]

Many thanks!


----------



## Micia93

Welcome Seattle 

in a formal way, I'd say : "tiens-toi le pour dit"
in a colloquial way, I'd say : "ravale ça !"

"assume" is not colloquial and a bit far from "suck it up" as far as I understand this expression


----------



## Aglandau

I agree that _assume_ is not a good translation.  

How about _débrouille-toi avec!_
or
_C'est comme ça - gère!_


----------



## INVENTIVE

I would say "T'as qu'à faire avec!"


----------



## PCM (Seattle)

I really appreciate all the feedback. As I mentioned, my memory was fuzzy, but "assume" seemed plausible if derived from "s'assumer." 

I like "T'as qu'à faire avec !"
[…]


----------



## aroumpf

on a pris sur nous - on s'est fait une raison


----------



## aroumpf

prends sur toi


----------



## Zossima

@okapi34 : "j'ai finalement dû ravaler ma fierté"...

Et pour la question précédente : "fais-toi une raison" ?


----------



## Franck Bronte

Hi, 

Just to be sure: 
A guy is smoking and sharing his joint with a babe, he said: 
"Stop whinning and suck it up, bitch!" 

Is it a joke or a pun here, with to suck / inhale
or is it a slang term for those who had a bad day... like "stop crying and suck it up, bitch!"

Thank you


----------



## jetset

...et tire dessus...(dans le sens tirer une latte...). Enfin, je pense !


----------



## Franck Bronte

en bon français,  ça donnerait :
Arrête de pleurnicher et tire dessus, poulette.
ou
Arrête de chialer et avale-moi ça, poulette.
[…]


----------



## Michelvar

Personnellement je dirais "et tire là-dessus...", pour rendre le "it".

[…]


----------



## Petites mousctaches

Bonjour!

puisque l'on dit "tirer sur une cigarette/un joint", peut être "arrête de chialer et tire-moi sur ça"


----------



## Franck Bronte

> "tire-moi sur ça"


 pourrait passer mais la tournure est très bizarre.
Même "tire-moi ça" tout court.
Car si on tire bien sur la cigarette, le "tire-moi sur ça" fait pas naturel.
Un peu comme avec "range-moi ça", qui lui est souvent entendu, le "range-moi sur ça" l'est moins.



> "Arrête de pleurnicher et tire là-dessus."


 semble mieux convenir.
[…]

J'ai vu un bouquin de développement personnel qui avait pour titre _Suck it up, bitch_


----------



## Kelly B

If it's US English, I'd simply take _suck it up_ to mean grin and bear it, deal with it, toughen up and stop complaining. Teenagers around here say it amongst themselves with no secondary nuance or innuendo. I might have said it to them once or twice when they were whining about something ridiculous.

That's not to say it couldn't have the nuances you suggest - it's certainly possible, and perhaps the context will tell you - just that it wouldn't be my first assumption (edit) ...given that he said quit whining in the same sentence.


----------

